# copper anti seize



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Had a friend tell me that he has started using copper anti seize for his inline breech plug. I was curious if anyone else has used it before and how it worked? He says it work great but I wonder about metal specs getting into the barrel.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I used it on my Knight MK-85 and got the breech plug really stuck. I ended up putting a cap on the nipple, pouring Liquid Wrench down the barrel, and let it soak over night to get it free. I just barely got it out. I'm using plenty the T/C breech plug grease now and have no problems.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Teflon tape works


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Threads hold the plug, liberal grease prevents blowback through the threads. You do NOT need to tighten down breech plugs much more than "snug". NEVER crank them down tight. 

If you are using something to break free a stuck breech plug, make sure it doesnt contain ammonia, that will weaken the steel.


-DallanC


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Threads hold the plug, liberal grease prevents blowback through the threads. You do NOT need to tighten down breech plugs much more than "snug". NEVER crank them down tight.
> 
> If you are using something to break free a stuck breech plug, make sure it doesnt contain ammonia, that will weaken the steel.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree 100%. Once I stopped over tightening my breach plug and only putting them in finger tight I have never had one get stuck.

Mark


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

TC breech plug lube has always worked for my Optima.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I sell Jet~Lube Kopr-Kote to the water well drilling industry. Copper based anti seize shouldn't be used on stainless steel. If your breech/barrel is not stainless, copper based anti seize will be fine. If it is, find a nickel based anti seize for your breech or just stick to the Thompson brand anti-seize.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on the TC lube. I don't have experience with any other lube, but have never experienced anything close to a stuck breach plug on my mighty Omega. Also agree on not overtightening. I take the handle off my plug wrench and go finger tight. Making sure that you remove any and all residue from the threads before reinstalling helps too.----SS


----------

